# Entry and Exit and Re-entry



## rabudman (Jul 25, 2010)

Good day, I'm planning on driving across at the Nuevo Larado crossing. I've purchased Mexican Auto Insurance and will be getting a "Letter of Permission" from my finance company to take my vehicle into Mx.

Planning on leaving Waco, TX early morning to get to the border then drive to Guadalajara. I can get to Waco in one days drive from my departure point but I'd like to be closer to the crossing if possible...to be there early.

1) Anyone know about the Nuevo Larado crossing/wait times or the best day or times to cross?

2) Also, I always fly into GDL. I've never driven that far on Mexican Highways. Any suggestions? I've heard the toll roads are better to drive and safer. I'll need to sleep over before I get to GDL. Are the hotels safe? I plan on filling up the gas tank in Texas and driving as far south that day to get as close to GDL as possible. I don't speak much Spanish.

3) Can I drive my car there and Re-enter the US by air (for a short doctor visit) leave the car in storage in GDL and fly back into Mexico after the doc visit without any visa issues?

Thanks, I haven't been able to find this info in the posted forums.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rabudman said:


> Good day, I'm planning on driving across at the Nuevo Larado crossing. I've purchased Mexican Auto Insurance and will be getting a "Letter of Permission" from my finance company to take my vehicle into Mx.
> 
> Planning on leaving Waco, TX early morning to get to the border then drive to Guadalajara. I can get to Waco in one days drive from my departure point but I'd like to be closer to the crossing if possible...to be there early.
> 
> ...


Relevant to #3, it is my understanding that you cannot leave the country without your car when you are here on a tourist visa with a car attached. Hopefully, someone with first hand experience will reply with a more complete discussion.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True. Tourists must remove the car whenever they leave, as the Temporary Importation becomes void when the owner leaves Mexico and his Tourist Permit is no longer valid; a new one being required to re-enter. Therefore, a new Temporary Importatioin for the vehicle is also required. Any other approach is illegal and would cause the vehicle deposit to be forfeited.


----------



## rabudman (Jul 25, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> True. Tourists must remove the car whenever they leave, as the Temporary Importation becomes void when the owner leaves Mexico and his Tourist Permit is no longer valid; a new one being required to re-enter. Therefore, a new Temporary Importatioin for the vehicle is also required. Any other approach is illegal and would cause the vehicle deposit to be forfeited.


Vehicle deposit? Is this something I would also need to pay before entering Mexico and how much is it? Does the value of the vehicle determine how much the deposit?

Thanks,


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Deposit:
2000 and older=$200
2001 to 2006 =$300
20007+ newer =$400

TIP is Temp.Import Permit= about $50
FMM = about $24

You will also need Passport, original registration card, credit card or cash, drivers license and letter of permission of the owner to take into Mexico and of course auto insurance...

If you leave the vehicle in Mexico it is considered abandoned and could be confiscated and you would also loose the deposit.........welcome to Mexico


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

We have left MX multiple times over the last few years and have left our vehicles. We just need to go to a border and renew the import sticker when it is due and get a new one. For us it has been easy.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Everything I've read suggests this is a huge grey area. To my knowledge, as long as you cross the border and cancel your vehicle permit before the 180 days has lapsed, everything is fine and you will get your deposit back.

I don't know that anyone makes any official connection between your FMM tourist card and your vehicle import permit. So, if you had to fly back to the states and get a new tourist card when you return to Mexico, I don't see why that would prevent you from getting your deposit back as long you return the vehicle as promised. It would not, however, extend the time on your original vehicle permit.

The vehicle import permit only indicates your immigration status. So, as long as you don't convert from FMM to FM2 or FM3, I would think the main concern is just that you take the car back across the border before the original 180-day vehicle permit expires.

Again, though, I only recently came to Mexico with my car, so I'm no expert.

Also, I've been pulled over by the Federales twice already in the short time I've been here, and the only thing they seemed concerned about is that the import permit is valid. I would advise carrying the actual permit, or at least a good copy, in the car with you at all times. Both times I got stopped they wanted to verify that against the window decal, and I sensed it could have been a problem if I didn't have the actual permit with me.

As far as wait times at Nuevo Laredo, I crossed there on a Sunday morning, and there was no one in line at all. I walked right up, showed my passport, filled out the form, paid the 295 pesos, and went on my way. I already had my vehicle import permit, though, as I applied for that online and had it sent to me DHL a week or two before I left.

Stick to the cuotas (toll roads). They're faster, safer, and in better condition. For safety's sake, I would advise not stopping between Nuevo Laredo and Monterrey. Not that you would want to, because that stretch is pretty much a barren wasteland anyway.

I stopped in Matehuala for the night on the way down. It's a good midway point between the border and the DF, as I guess it would be for Guadalajara as well. There's a few decent hotels there. If you wanted to push further along, you could always stop in San Luis Potosi, where there would be many more hotels to choose from.


----------

